# Police shoot dog in front of owner



## Josh von Weber (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is The Young Turks news story, which includes the graphic footage:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9fCK6Y0bu4

Here is the LA Times news story:
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-hawthorne-dog-shooting-police-20130703,0,1518835.story

I think this story is so so sad. I believe that in situations where something like this happens there is almost always a more appropriate way to handle a loose dog. This rottweiler approached the officers but didn't react the way it did until after the shooter reached out to grab the dog. The video started out looking like the situation was being handled well but then it went wrong. I know it's a lot to ask of LEOs to think logically and be clear-headed in all situations, but it seems like there are so many other ways this could have been addressed. I'm very interested in what folks think of this occurrence, especially the resident LEOs. Thanks.


----------



## Josh von Weber (Apr 1, 2013)

I didn't see an earlier thread on this subject until after I posted this one. Here is the first thread:
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f51/how-would-have-handled-graphic-28833


----------

